

Watson sizes up one of his opponents before the show - boredguy8
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2011/2/15yudkin.html

======
badwetter
No doubt IBM is getting mega-publicity out of this for a very reasonable
price; it it quite the feat though in terms of the programming. Lot's of NSA
implications I'm sure.

When I read this article, can't help hearing Sheldon's voice from the Big Bang
Theory as opposed to Watson's. Is it just me?

